# Hawks Regular Season Discussion



## ATLien

On paper, this looks like another 40+ win, first round exit team, but we have enough flexibility and assets available to trade to make this season interesting.

Game 1 kicks off tomorrow.

Projected Opening Night Starting 5 

PG: Jeff Teague
SG: Kyle Korver
SF: DeMarre Carroll
PF: Paul Millsap
C: Al Horford

Lou Williams and John Jenkins start the season injured.


----------



## ATLien

Millsap and Horford are killing it. Best big man duo in the East?


----------



## ATLien

Dennis Schroder banned 1 game



> Atlanta Hawks rookie guard Dennis Schroder has been suspended one game for striking DeMarcus Cousins of the Sacramento Kings in the groin, the NBA announced Thursday.


----------



## RollWithEm

Strike to the groin? I always thought that was called...


----------



## Luke

Looks like another 44 win season resulting in a 4-1 series loss in the first round to me.

We do have huge "blow it up" potential though. If we ship Horford anywhere, I hope it's somewhere that will showcase him for the all star he is.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ATLien

Millsap and Teague are both putting up 18 & 8. We could also trade them. 

Honestly, we could probably hang on to Millsap & Horford, hope Schroder is for real, trade Teague and our pick and the Nets pick for a better pick and draft a SF of the future in the late lottery. But that's a lot of if's.


----------



## ATLien

Good grief, Paul Millsap is putting up 20 PPG, 8 RPG, 4 APG, 2 SPG, 1 BPG after six games (on that contract!). I expect those numbers to come down, but he has exceeded my expectations.


----------



## RollWithEm

Millsap has always been a beast. People wondered why the coaching staff had no choice but to keep Favors buried on the bench in Utah, but look at their production now that they're both starting.

Millsap - 20.2, 8.2, 3.7, 2.0, 1.0 on 57/58/44 shooting splits in 33 min/game
Favors - 12.0, 9.6, 2.0, 1.0, 1.4 on 42/63/00 shooting splits in 34 min/game


----------



## ATLien

I just realized the Nets are a loss away from having the 2nd worst team in the league. Tank! Tank!

BTW, Joe Johnson is 2 for 11 tonight and averaging 12 PPG this season. Even if the pick sucks, great trade.


----------



## ATLien

Destroyed the Pacers on the road last night. We're 2 games ahead of New York and 3 ahead of Cleveland, so it looks like Atlanta is going to the playoffs for the 7th straight year. ****. I wanted that late lottery pick in the 10-13 range. 3-7 in our last ten games, but New York just sucks so much more.


----------



## R-Star

ATLien said:


> Destroyed the Pacers on the road last night. We're 2 games ahead of New York and 3 ahead of Cleveland, so it looks like Atlanta is going to the playoffs for the 7th straight year. ****. I wanted that late lottery pick in the 10-13 range. 3-7 in our last ten games, but New York just sucks so much more.


Hey....... **** you.


----------



## ATLien

I just noticed we're second in the East in scoring.. holy shit, the East is bad. :laugh: Budenholzer probably deserves some credit, though. Except for Teague, Korver and Millsap, everyone else was pretty much garbage acquisitions that nobody wanted.


----------



## Luke

The east is pretty awful. Really wish we could've gotten a better pick this year instead of getting our shit rocked in the first round. Oh well, at least the Lakers picked the right year to suck.


----------



## ATLien

Luke said:


> The east is pretty awful. Really wish we could've gotten a better pick this year instead of getting our shit rocked in the first round. Oh well, at least the Lakers picked the right year to suck.


I honestly think we were trying to improve our draft stock over the last month, but the Knicks and Cavs just suck more. They didn't even lose their best player for half the season and we still won more games. Ugh.


----------



## RollWithEm

ATLien said:


> I honestly think we were trying to improve our draft stock over the last month, but the Knicks and Cavs just suck more. They didn't even lose their best player for half the season and we still won more games. Ugh.


Danny Ferry has a roster on his hands that is just too good to lose 50+ games.


----------



## ATLien

RollWithEm said:


> Danny Ferry has a roster on his hands that is just too good to lose 50+ games.


There is a good article on SB Nation today about why maybe making the playoffs is a good thing for the Hawks: http://www.peachtreehoops.com/2014/4/8/5589622/2014-nba-playoffs-atlanta-hawks-paul-millsap


----------



## ATLien

Hawks draft pick Lucas Nogueira was named Best Defender in Spain’s ACB League Monday. Nogueira is currently playing for Asefa Estudiantes Madrid.


----------



## ATLien

Beat the Heat tonight 98-85 which probably solidifies Indiana as the #1 seed and our first round opponent


----------



## R-Star

ATLien said:


> Beat the Heat tonight 98-85 which probably solidifies Indiana as the #1 seed and our first round opponent


Questionable. Indy has the Thunder and Orlando over its last 2 games, and Miami has Wizards and Philly.

Indiana has to win tonight against Oklahoma to win the #1 seed.


----------



## RollWithEm

R-Star said:


> Questionable. Indy has the Thunder and Orlando over its last 2 games, and Miami has Wizards and Philly.
> 
> Indiana has to win tonight against Oklahoma to win the #1 seed.


Don't count the Wizards out of that game. They are a different team with Nene. They're playing really well right now, and Miami is not.


----------



## R-Star

RollWithEm said:


> Don't count the Wizards out of that game. They are a different team with Nene. They're playing really well right now, and Miami is not.


Agreed. I'm a big fan of the team the Wizards have. Plus Miami has been off as of late. I'm just not putting them on the same threat level as OKC.


----------



## ATLien

Take that shit to the Wizards Regular Season Discussion post


----------



## R-Star

ATLien said:


> Take that shit to the Wizards Regular Season Discussion post


No.


----------



## ATLien

ATLien said:


> Hawks draft pick Lucas Nogueira was named Best Defender in Spain’s ACB League Monday. Nogueira is currently playing for Asefa Estudiantes Madrid.


Estudiantes suffered a 71-64 loss to Real Madrid earlier today and Nogueira played 23 minutes and finished with 10 points, four rebounds and four blocked shots.


----------

